# Outdoor Car Covers



## SteveMac (Dec 31, 2013)

Outdoor Car Covers

Anyone got a recommendation for an outdoor car cover? I've been looking at the Stormforce from http://www.carscovers.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CAR ... OILER.html

This seems like a good all weather cover - anybody got one!?

Cheers,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a big fan of out door covers only ever fit to a 100% clean car


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not a big fan of out door covers only ever fit to a 100% clean car


 That would be my initial feeling but I've never actually used one. 
Although I know a lady who has. 

_*You can interpret 'lady' however you wish! *_ :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got the same brand cover - but the "Sahara" indoor version. Its a good fit, nice product.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

SteveMac said:


> Outdoor Car Covers
> 
> Anyone got a recommendation for an outdoor car cover? I've been looking at the Stormforce from http://www.carscovers.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CAR ... OILER.html
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, the problem with outdoor car cover is your car will end up getting scratched,some members have experienced this in the past


----------



## SteveMac (Dec 31, 2013)

is that because of existing dust/dirt being moved about by the cover OR grit and dust from the driveway under the car getting stuck to any exposed parts of the inside of the cover and then scratching the car as the cover is removed?

OR BOTH!!??


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I think the majority was caused with the wind blowing them about, fitting and removing them


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

SteveMac said:


> Outdoor Car Covers
> 
> Anyone got a recommendation for an outdoor car cover? I've been looking at the Stormforce from http://www.carscovers.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CAR ... OILER.html
> 
> ...


Hi I have used the same one bought from coverzone on my weekend car which is the tt roadster.

And it's a breathable cover so is a quality item, but I only put cover if car is clean but as I leave it on for a couple of weeks at a time and then take car out to use it does save a lot of cleaning and it protect the roadsters roof.

When ordering make sure you clearly spec which model you have the first cover was for a 225 and as mine is the 3.2 roadster it didn't fit as the 3.2 cover is slightly longer due to the front and rear spoilers.

Hth


----------



## SteveMac (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice folks; as my TT is not a daily drive I might consider a cover but will certainly take on board the advice re only putting it on when the car is clean.

I used to have a VW camper and used a cover on that, albeit a cheapo single skin one from Just Kampers!

Thanks


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

They are useful on still frost/snowy nights. Macro do a very substantial one for about £15.00.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought a too half car cover to stop water coming through a gap, I went for the small one and it's a little big but it does the job and even with the high winds it's not damaged or scratched the car










Does the job as I said, I knotted where the material meets the straps to help on extra windy nights, takes 5 mins to put on and less to take off

J
Xx

P.s not sure why skeee is on a "take the piss of Jess day" so just ignore him


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

I have used a half cover now for over a year and never had any issues concerning scratching or anything else, it is a great cover keeping frost/ and rain away. one off the best items that I have bought ! also protects my ragtop roof.


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike (Nov 17, 2013)

I too have been looking for a half cover for my roadster for the winter months. I use the car daily so a full cover is not an option. Where is it best to get one? 
Eve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I've used a few decent quality outdoor covers over the years and never had a problem with the paint on my cars , buy a decent one with straps to stop them blowing about and always use on a clean car . Not having a garage  and my TT sometimes stands for a few weeks at a time I am currently using a stormforce 4 layer cover


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

When Bluey is not in the batcave..she is in the company secure car park looking like this..





Halfords finest, size medium with lower clip secure straps..  I used to invest in covercraft etc..but this is just as good, for a quarter of the price.

Damien.


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it a roadster or coupe?

I've got a hood cover which covers the entire top to keep the frost off which is tailor made for the TT.

Looks like this (not my car)










"Audi TT CONVERTIBLE FULLY TAILORED OUTDOOR CAR TOP COVER"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eve&Mike said:


> I too have been looking for a half cover for my roadster for the winter months. I use the car daily so a full cover is not an option. Where is it best to get one?
> Eve


I bought mine from halfords, size small (medium was wayyyyyy too big) and it cost £30, if the straps break etc within 28 days of purchase you can return, I just thought I would help mine by knotting them to reduce the pressure on the join 

J
xx


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Eve&Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I too have been looking for a half cover for my roadster for the winter months. I use the car daily so a full cover is not an option. Where is it best to get one?
> ...


got mine from here over a year ago....no issues whatsoever!!

http://www.just-carcovers.co.uk/waterpr ... i1584.html


----------



## SteveMac (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks to Conlechi for the pic of the Coverwise Stormforce! Would be nice to have a secure company car park though!!!???


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

SteveMac said:


> Thanks to Conlechi for the pic of the Coverwise Stormforce! Would be nice to have a secure company car park though!!!???


Although not cheap , the stormforce is very good ,I took mine off today for the first time since it went on around 7 weeks ago , the car was as clean as it went on , I was a little concerned but the paint was fine despite the recent crazy windy weather we have had down here throwing everything at it


----------



## SteveMac (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheers Mark, reckon I might get one and only put it on the car when it's really clean!!


----------



## nick phoneline (Nov 1, 2021)

TTSPORT666 said:


> When Bluey is not in the batcave..she is in the company secure car park looking like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi. is Halfords finest an old brand name as not listed on their website. thank you


----------

